# Painters DUBAI



## Dubaistarz (Jan 2, 2012)

I need professional painters to do paint for my villa


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Me too.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

A friend of mine recently employed Jim'll Fix it and is very happy with the results. They are not the cheapest by any means, but do a good, and most importantly, professional job.

Jim Will Fix It


----------



## Dubaistarz (Jan 2, 2012)

Any contact details.


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

*Jim'll Fix It* might be a poor choice of company name, these days!!!!

now then now then now then, Jimmy Savile...

"After his death, claims surfaced that he had sexually abused young teenage girls at the height of his fame in the 1960s and 1970s. Police have since described him as a "predatory sex offender",[3] and there have been public calls for him to be stripped of the honours that he had received during his lifetime. In October 2012, the Metropolitan Police began an assessment of the allegations, and set up a joint inquiry with the National Society for the Prevention of Cruelty to Children (NSPCC) into sexual assaults reported to have been carried out by Savile over four decades. Investigations also began into past practices at some of the places where he had worked, including the BBC and hospitals"


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

Dubaistarz said:


> Any contact details.


google is your friend Jim Will Fix It


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

I was going to post up a few weeks ago about whether or not they'll be rebranding. If it was in the UK they'd definitely have had their windows put in by now.





vantage said:


> *Jim'll Fix It* might be a poor choice of company name, these days!!!!
> 
> now then now then now then, Jimmy Savile...


----------



## Dubaistarz (Jan 2, 2012)

Ok let me google it and please let me know about some other painters also.I want professional service and with better price.I heard that JIM`ll fix it is expensive.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Dubaistarz said:


> Ok let me google it and please let me know about some other painters also.I want professional service and with better price.I heard that JIM`ll fix it is expensive.


Please Click This


----------



## Dubaistarz (Jan 2, 2012)

Thank You


----------



## Confiture (Jan 9, 2011)

:lol:


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Dubaistarz said:


> Any contact details.


 There was a link in my post. Couldn't have made it any easier...


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Elphaba said:


> There was a link in my post. Couldn't have made it any easier...




You could have got the number called and made an appointment for a quote then posted date and time in here.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

MaidenScotland said:


> You could have got the number called and made an appointment for a quote then posted date and time in here.


You're right. I'm just not sufficiently helpful.


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

Elphaba said:


> You're right. I'm just not sufficiently helpful.


you can lead a horse to water, but you can't make it drink... 

disclaimer: i am not calling anyone a horse, its a popular english-language phrase/addage (don't want to be flamed  )...


----------

